# VPS From $15/yr | $11/m cPanel Licenses | Crissic Solutions LLC



## SkylarM (Nov 29, 2013)

​


*About Crissic* Crissic Solutions, LLC is a fast growing hosting company based out of Springfield, Missouri. We have our own ARIN IP allocation (AS62639) and *we own all of our hardware*.

*We own all of our hardware!* From our Juniper EX3200 with a 10gbit uplink, to our Intel Dual Xeon 5639's/5520's with 36GB of RAM, we own it. We have a full rack of equipment co-located with GoRack in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Our Promise* We promise to provide our customers with the best level of service and the highest grade hardware. In fact, we are so confident that you will love our services and our great support that we offer a 10-day no-hassle money back guarantee.

*Quick AUP* We do not allow IRC, Bittorrent, P2P, warez, spamming, or anything illegal in the state of Florida or within the United States of America. PRIVATE proxies are allowed. Runescape bots and gameservers are NOT allowed. *Personal IRC Bouncers are Permitted*

*Speed Test Files* Check out our looking glass page: http://lg.crissic.net/

*Native IPv6* You want IPv6? Yes, we are IPv6 native! Request up to 200 individual IPs with FREE REVERSE DNS INCLUDED! (submit a support ticket)





*OpenVZ Plans*

▐ *OVZ512:*
► *Cores:* 3
► *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB
► *vSwap:* 512 MB
► *Disk:* 50 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 2000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)

*Price:* *$2/m or $15/year*

*Order*






▐ *OVZ1024:*
► *Cores:* 4
► *Dedicated RAM:* 1024 MB
► *vSwap:* 1024 MB
► *Disk:* 75 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 3000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)

*Price:* *$3/m or $28/year*

*Order*






▐ *OVZ2048:*
► *Cores:* 4
► *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
► *vSwap:* 2048 MB
► *Disk:* 100 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)

*Price:* *$6/m or $50/year*

*Order*






*Available Operating Systems (32 and 64 bit):*
Debian 6.0.5, 6.0.6, 7
Fedora 17, 18, 19
Centos 5, 6.3, 6.4
Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04

Don't see a template you need? Open a support ticket and we'll add it!

*Addons:*
*1TB Bandwidth:* $2.50/m
*Additional IPs:* $0.50 per IP per month (or $6 per IP per year)
*cPanel:* $11/m


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 30, 2013)

Instant provision. Nice.


----------



## Michael-Inet (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Skylar,

I sent the below yesterday (two days ago?) through your website's Pre-Sales contact form. Never got an automated reply acknowledging receipt. Did you get it?

Best,

Michael

 ==============

Hello Crissic (SkylarM),

{Came from here: [removed] }

I'm looking for a place to host my clients [1]. Your prices look good and you do custom setups, so, a few Q's to see if we are a good fit:

1) Are you willing to bundle multiple OVZ2048 (or KVM2048) packages to create a 'single' server?

2) How many total OVZ2048 (or KVM2048) could you bundle into a single container?

> We limit all SMTP connections on our services to 150 per half hour.

3.a) Some of my customers have mailing lists to their customers for announcements (live example @ [2]) and the like. Is this against your policy?

3. b ) Would having 10 units (OVZ2048 or KVM2048) bundled increase my cap to 1,500 per half hour?

4) Assuming we're all good for the above, price me for a single cPanel/WHM license plus 10 packages on ssd-cached bundled into a single 'server':

10 OVZ2048 = $ /month, $ /quarter

10 KVM2048 = $ /month, $ /quarter

Plus the cost for adding additional packages to the 'server' in groups of 2:

2 OVZ2048 = $ /month, $ /quarter

2 KVM2048 = $ /month, $ /quarter

Either Jacksonville or LA is fine, but I'd rather have SSD cache (well really I'd like root on SSD and /home on spin disk, but 'eh...).

Thanks,

Michael, President/Owner

Internet Design Alliance

http://inet-design.com/

[removed]@inet-design.com

[1] http://inet-design.com/drupal-managed-hosting.html

[2]

[removed]

Edit: remove auto smiley


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 13, 2013)

Michael-Inet said:


> Hi Skylar,


If you didn't get an email saying that the ticket was opened then we didn't get it. We reply to all of our tickets, so I'm not sure why it didn't go through. Can you try opening a ticket directly via https://my.crissic.net/submitticket.php ?


----------



## Amitz (Dec 13, 2013)

For some reason, all abovementionned plans are some $$ more expensive, when I click on the links... Is that only me?


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 13, 2013)

Amitz said:


> For some reason, all abovementionned plans are some $$ more expensive, when I click on the links... Is that only me?


This is an old thread, prices went up a tad with the hardware upgrades. Our more recent thread here has accurate prices.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooops, sorry - I was under the impression that this is the newer thread. Mobile browsing... Meh!


----------

